
Walgreens Halts Theranos Testing Center Expansion - pen2l
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/walgreens-halts-theranos-testing-center-expansion/
======
pen2l
WSJ article: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/walgreens-scrutinizes-
theranos-t...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/walgreens-scrutinizes-theranos-
testing-1445644015)

